

What’s the most frustrating problem in IT? It’s us - dutchbrit
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20130924-the-biggest-problem-in-it-us

======
ColinWright

        BBC Future (international version)
    
        We're sorry but this site is not accessible from the UK ...
    

Anyone care to provide a summary?

